

ACLU Has Concerns Over Military Weapons Used By Local Police - OGinparadise
http://stlouis.cbslocal.com/2013/03/07/a-c-l-u-has-concerns-over-military-weapons-used-by-local-police/

======
aethertap
I was getting ready to go on a rant about how unfortunate it is that so much
more money and effort is spent on what you might call aggressive tactics
(guns, grenades, gas) versus peaceful resolution tactics (negotiation skills,
psychology training, de-escalation techniques). Then I realized that I
actually don't _know_ what the relative proportions are. Does anyone know
where to find that out?

------
eksith
Note, the case of the Michigan girl killed by SWAT :

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_of_Aiyana_Jones>

This particular incident made national news, but when it happens to adults
(usually less privileged adults), sadly, it often goes unnoticed except by
local news. And then usually it's just a sentence or two on the local blotter.

~~~
huhhu
"Less privileged adults"? The hell is that supposed to mean?

~~~
walshemj
BME aka Black and other Minority Ethnic groups

------
walshemj
Maybe police should have to obey the Geneva convention:-) cops are allowed to
use ammo that would be considered a war crime if used by armed forces.

~~~
troels
Really? What kind of ammunition is that?

~~~
jonchang
Frangible rounds.

~~~
eksith
Aren't they designed so they couldn't go through a target preventing anyone
behind from getting shot by the same round? My knowledge of ammunition is
inadequate by any measure, but I thought the frangible rounds were supposed to
be more "humane", though I could have just been fooled by marketing.

~~~
jonchang
Yes, that's one of the reasons why police use them. As for what kind of ammo
is supposed to be more "humane", it depends on how you define the word. Keep
in mind that law enforcement and militaries tend to use different kinds of
weapons, and that changes the ammo they use.

------
forgotAgain
It seems inevitable that as more and more highly lethal weapons are found
among citizens, the police will justify militarization as the appropriate
response.

Like Joshua said "The only winning move is not to play".

~~~
OGinparadise
You are gonna get all Rambo wannabes with tanks, IED proof vehicles and drones
trying to act soldiers while arresting grandmas over not cutting the grass.

I use grandmas to highlight the fact that most arrests, by far, aren't of the
Al Qaida or Mexican drug cartel member caliber

------
lifeformed
That flash grenade example seems contrived. The incident sounds like the
result of poor decisions made by the police, not because of the usage of that
grenade.

~~~
mtgx
Don't give them military weapons and allow them to make such stupid mistakes.
Would you feel any better if they "made a mistake" with a tank?

~~~
bicx
A grenade that stuns your senses isn't even closely comparable to a tank.

~~~
aswanson
His point still stands in principle. The more powerful a weapon given to an
individual or group, the more irreparable damage they are capable of. It
therefore makes sense to limit their ability to cause harm with their social
charge and responsibility.

